# UHS MCAT 2013 Application Date



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

AOA
I need some help. I want to know when we need to apply for MCAT this year. I will go to lahore in the beginning of August. Do you think I will be able to make the equivalence certificate for O and A levels from IBCC? How long do they take? And when do we apply for MCAT entrance exam? Is there a specific deadline? 
Thank you very much.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

admissions will start in august... and test will be in september...


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

But what about the O and A level equivalence certificate. Will I have time to make it? Do they take a lot of time? 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

They usually take 1 week to make Equivalence certificate but I think if you pay the urgent fees it takes 2-3 days.


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Acer said:


> They usually take 1 week to make Equivalence certificate but I think if you pay the urgent fees it takes 2-3 days.


Really? Thank you. But please tell me you have had experience with this procedure. 
Thank you so much, one again.


----------



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

I sent my documents and O levels certificate to Pakistan and InshaAllah tomorrow they will be submitted to IBCC. I hope they make a good percentage for me 
You will find almost all the details over here:*

http://www.ibcc.edu.pk/Downloads/Form.doc
*


----------



## sapphires (May 27, 2013)

Acer said:


> I sent my documents and O levels certificate to Pakistan and InshaAllah tomorrow they will be submitted to IBCC. I hope they make a good percentage for me
> You will find almost all the details over here:


Thank you so much. Jazak-Allahu Khairan.


----------

